

Design is a distraction - nathanpowell
http://nusii.com/blog/ultimate-guide-proposals-design-is-a-distraction/

======
dylanrw
I am compelled to reply to this because I feel that this is an example of the
material being written that confuses the understanding and application of
design. Your post mentions several things that can and should constitute a
good design but your understanding of it all is highlighted by this single
line, "By itself design is art". Sorry, but art is art. Design is a solution
or plan to solve a problem. Art can be a part of this as can graphic design,
illustration, copy writing, great interactions etc. But know that design is
driven by constraints and results, it should be circumspect and in the end
effective.

I will point out that you are right when you say that the underlying business
goals are more important than the artwork or style that tries to facilitate
it, and fundamentally all efforts should be directed to make them a success.

On the matter of RFPs which this article is about honing, well that is a
tirade for another day...

TLDR: Design != something's aesthetic, its a solution or plan to solve a
problem and in order for it to be good it must be effective. Please do not
confuse art and design. It only confuses engineers, budding designers,
illustrators, and anyone who may be looking to hire a skilled designer.

